# Bye Lancaster, Hello ANYBODY ELSE!!



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Steve's archery arrows. 

He dose it all if that is what ya need 
Or just shafts. 

The owner is Steve Gruenwald 

He is also a supporting sponsor on here.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hmm, im ordering a ILF longbow set up from them soon, hope I dont have any issues.

for arrows I usually order from ebay


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Talk to Jerry from southshorearcherysupply.com He's a great guy and will help answer any questions you have. He will tell you what's the best item you need. He won't try and sell you the most expensive arrows either. He's a straight up person to deal with. I will only go through him to order my arrows now. Plus he has a buyer's club that you can get some great deals from.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> hmm, im ordering a ILF longbow set up from them soon, hope I dont have any issues.
> 
> for arrows I usually order from ebay


ordered arrows last week, they said they would go out next day. Called today, said they would go out on Friday!!! grrr.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I ordered a couple things from Lancaster on a thursday and had them the next thursday by mail and Iam in Ontario Canada. Awesome service. :thumbs_up


----------



## StuDog (May 28, 2012)

I have had excellent service from BowHunters SuperStore, and the prices are good.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't have shipping issues with lancaster because I am only 15 minutes away....

They have an awesome staff and are all very knowledgeable in person. I do not know why you are having problems with their service other than maybe there is an unspoken issue that has set back service. Lancaster archery is the only place I go to anymore besides for arrows. I have a little local shop that sells me FMJ's for $50 a dozen hehe...


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

never had a problem with timing and shipping with Lancaster. I have never had to have them cut or MTO arrows, (I cut them myself) so it may be the "custom" cuts that slow the process. Especially if you order during busy times (beginning of the summer would count) If everyone is gearing up for camp they might be swamped with large orders for arrows. Pre-made arrows or dealing with a small local shop is probably the way to go for a single doz of cut shafts. May cost you a little more but they can be done while you wait in most cases.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

LAS contacted me and are fixing the problem. Thank you LAS for making the wrong right again!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Everybody screws up sometimes. Willingness to make it right, to me, is most important. I've had orders from them take awhile, but for the most part, they seem pretty good, and the available customer service is pretty darn good.

I much prefer cutting myself. It allows me to guarantee that they're exactly the way I want them, or it's my fault.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

As a dealer we used to get our stuff the next day every time. Alot of times we would pay more from them to get it faster. Since they added the new warehouse our orders are usually 3-4 days now. It also seems that they are out of stock on ALOT of items the past few months. Maybe we were just spoiled before and have come to expect the next day packages.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I know everyone has their own opinion but I have always had awesome CS and fast shipping from Bowhunterssuperstore.com


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

And they offer Military, Police, Fire and Paramedic Discount on top of their already good prices!


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I've also noticed a lag in delivery time myself. It used to be if I was able to place an order before noon I would have it the next afterrnoon via UPS ground now it seems to take a day or so extra.


----------



## Ted Houser (Jan 21, 2011)

60X said:


> As a dealer we used to get our stuff the next day every time. Alot of times we would pay more from them to get it faster. Since they added the new warehouse our orders are usually 3-4 days now. It also seems that they are out of stock on ALOT of items the past few months. Maybe we were just spoiled before and have come to expect the next day packages.


Thanks for all this great feedback. We are taking it very seriously and are discussing what we can do internally to continue to improve our service to each of you. I want to share a little additional background on the out of stock inventory (at least in regard to NEW product). We set some pretty aggressive goals for getting new product up onto the website this year. As a result, we had all the new products online before our print catalog hit the streets. This met our goal of getting product information to you as quickly as possible, but it also meant that our manufacturers have had less time to fulfill our opening orders on these new products. 

We continue to receive truckloads of new product every day and, as the manufacturers catch up to the demand, we expect these inventory levels to balance out.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

South shore archery! None better, he squAres them and floats them.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com 

BEST archery site on the net...FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS $100 not $250.00 like Keystone NEVER not had my order within 2 days.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

LAS has been good to me


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

LAS is the best store of any kind that I deal with. I'm pretty close so almost everything I order gets here by the second day. 
Rob has assembled a great group of people.

Allen


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Anytime I have ever had a issue with LAS they correct it immediately. The only complaint I still have is they're not open on Sunday.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

SARASR said:


> South shore archery! None better, he squAres them and floats them.


What does this mean? i feel dum.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

eders.com daves the man......


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

sorry to hear that. I am still waiting on stab weights I ordered in April.


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

woodyw333 said:


> I know everyone has their own opinion but I have always had awesome CS and fast shipping from Bowhunterssuperstore.com


Me too. I don't even bother with anyone else anymore, unless they don't have something I need, which has never happened yet.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

There are other good archery stores, but Lancaster is the only one that has everything that I have wanted to buy. I have bought a few things from Eders because of a lower price, but they and most others don't have 3/4 of the items that I have bought. Customer service and tech support have been very good. My only complaint is that many things are out of stock and I have to wait a couple of weeks to get them, but not a major problem for me.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Lots of good places to buy equipment. Generally speaking LAS has been pretty true to their word with me. If they don't have it they tell me they don't have it. It does seem that their purchasing department or system seems to always be behind the curve though. Seems to take them forever to restock.

Anyway, I steer a lot of people to HuntersFriend.com for the simple reason that they have a ton of top notch no bull technical information on their site that alone is worth giviing them some business.

I also purchase a lot of stuff off EBay


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

nitroteam said:


> Steve's archery arrows.
> 
> He dose it all if that is what ya need
> Or just shafts.
> ...


I sent him a pm on 6-4 regarding some ht arrows on closeout, he has yet to respond.............safe to say, it is very unlikely I will ever deal with this company, unfortunately.


----------



## gruen99sg (May 7, 2009)

gridman said:


> I sent him a pm on 6-4 regarding some ht arrows on closeout, he has yet to respond.............safe to say, it is very unlikely I will ever deal with this company, unfortunately.


Sorry sir
You were looking for ht2 400 and I assume that you read the thread that I was all sold out of the 400. Sorry for the miscommunication. 


Steve Gruenwald 
www.stevearcheryarrows.com


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

60X said:


> As a dealer we used to get our stuff the next day every time. Alot of times we would pay more from them to get it faster. Since they added the new warehouse our orders are usually 3-4 days now. It also seems that they are out of stock on ALOT of items the past few months. Maybe we were just spoiled before and have come to expect the next day packages.


Same here. I like Lancaster because they have a good inventory of target archery supplies, but the most recent order I placed (also a dealer) was placed on last Wednesday. I got the shipping email on Monday of this week, and the order is supposed to be here this Wednesday. With Papes I get everything next day.


----------



## wrs (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been extremely pleased with Lancaster..


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

LAS Rocks!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

aread said:


> LAS is the best store of any kind that I deal with. I'm pretty close so almost everything I order gets here by the second day.
> Rob has assembled a great group of people.
> 
> Allen


What he said...


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had a rough go of it. Personally, I have competed in lots and lots of target sports and LAS is right there as one of the very best when it comes to service and stocking.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

You could always buy an arrow cut off saw and cut your own. Then just order from any place that has them in stock. I just try to keep a dozen extra fletched and ready to go. During hunting season, it is so nice to just grab a few arrows, shoot them to confirm arrow flight and get back to hunting. Seems like I'm always loosing a few or breaking some during the hunts.

I've had good luck with about everyone listed above, but they are all human.


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

ive been dealing with LAS for many years there c/s is a step above anyone else if there is a problem im sure rob will take care of it find out what happen please dont trash talk a great archery store


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am lucky enough to live 10-15 minutes away from LAS so I do not have shipping issues. BUT I WILL SAY THIS, Rob and crew are expanding this year to better serve everyone and a few growing pains may take place but I am sure Rob will straighten them out in short order. I suggest you call him with your problems, he is a GREAT guy. For that matter EVERYONE at LAS is great. Rob also does alot for the local archery community and I am certain several local clubs would not exist without him. 
SO, if a little delay turns you away from LAS that is ashame.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lancasters is my go to place. Rob and they guys do make mistakes. There human but once you call they make it right.
DB


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

LAS rocks, I should be a part bowner with all the money I have sent them. No issues at all, and Rob and John take good care of their customers. If its on back order they are very good of letting you know. Buy your own arrow saw and cut your own arrows... well worth the price of the saw!


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

i know this has nothingto do with lancaster shipping but you mentioned that they cut your arrows for you if you get a decent grinder with a thin cut off blade and have a vice to put the grinder in you can make good clean cuts just like them


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Lancaster has allways been great to deal with.It only takes a couple days and my order in my mail box.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Im retty impressed with john from LAS. He has answered all my questions fast, sent me a pm on tradtalk in response to some question I had about setting up a titan riser and told me to call him when I have everything together and he will help walk me through it.


----------



## nanuke22 (Mar 31, 2010)

Infamousfrog said:


> Talk to Jerry from southshorearcherysupply.com He's a great guy and will help answer any questions you have. He will tell you what's the best item you need. He won't try and sell you the most expensive arrows either. He's a straight up person to deal with. I will only go through him to order my arrows now. Plus he has a buyer's club that you can get some great deals from.


X2 Jerry does a great job on arrows, and a very honest guy.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Never had anything but great service from Lancaster Archery....I'll stick with them!


----------



## dKilla (Oct 26, 2010)

woodyw333 said:


> I know everyone has their own opinion but I have always had awesome CS and fast shipping from Bowhunterssuperstore.com


Ditto...cheap too. Just ordered Pro Hunter 7595's Cut to length unfletched...they were $10-20 less than everyone else, shipping was reasonable and they had the cut shafts on my doorstep the 2nd day after ordering. Worked for me.


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

Seems the problem was resolved fairly easily and quickly. Maybe there should have been a private conversation before it became necessary to blow it all over AT. Lancaster is a pretty good outfit,(as you can tell from the comments), they didn't deserve this right out of the blocks.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Las has been good to me, a couple of issues but not enough to stop me from buying there. Only small complaint I have is all the backordered gear, not sure who is to blame for that though.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lancasters is my go to place.
DB


----------



## MojoTexas (Jun 25, 2012)

I've had good experience with Hunter's Friend: http://www.huntersfriend.com/


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Never had an issue with LAS. I also use bowhunters super store.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Never had an issue with LAS. I like that when you call them the are very helpful and they are on the up and up. I also use bowhunters super store.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

LAS has been good to me,so has bowhunters super store.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

LAS has stuff nobody else has, they are not the cheapest but probablly the best


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Never had a problem with LAS! If your order was a little slower than usual recently don't forget this is an Olympic year so demand is higher!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm lucky because I can got to Lancaster or Kinsey's at lunch and Bowhunters Superstore is about 25 minutes from the house. If I can find it one of those three places...I probably don't need it.


----------

